# So, what is everyone playing now? ^_^



## Tigre (Dec 2, 2008)

Currently

Lost Odyssey and Fable II


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 2, 2008)

Rumble Fighter...trying to reach level 20


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 2, 2008)

Dangeresque 3: The Criminal Projective (WiiWare)


----------



## Skittle (Dec 2, 2008)

L4D. Versus only.


----------



## Volray (Dec 2, 2008)

I just finished playing Okami.

Now I decided to start a new file on Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 2, 2008)

Replaying the first MGS.

One of my favorite quotes, made even better by Egoraptor,
"This is like one of my Japanese animes!"


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 2, 2008)

Currently, it is *Grand Theft Auto 4*.  I'm trying to get the trophies.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

Animal Crossing: Wild World.
Desktop Tower Defense 1.5.
Zilch.
NetHack.
Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past.

Pretty much just cycling through those for the last couple months.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 2, 2008)

Anarchy Online


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 2, 2008)

Rock Band, Rock Band, Rock Band, Bioshock, Rock Band, Dungeon Runners, Rock Band, Fate, Rock Band.


----------



## X (Dec 2, 2008)

portal for pc. 
tf2 for pc.

and maybe left 4 dead next month.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 2, 2008)

brawl. and i suck^^


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 2, 2008)

Right now, I'm playing F-Zero (SNES), Brawl, Mario Kart Wii, and today I just decided to start another file on Donkey Kong JungleBeat.

I really want to get DKC2 for the Virtual Console... I was getting so hooked on that game at my cousin's... ;_;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Brawl


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 2, 2008)

Metroid Prime 3: Corruption.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm playing Chrono Trigger and Brawl. I finished Metroid Prime 3 recently.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 2, 2008)

Saints Row 2.

INB4 GTA clone, etc.



electmeking said:


> Replaying the first MGS.
> 
> One of my favorite quotes, made even better by Egoraptor,
> "This is like one of my Japanese animes!"



"I'M TALKIN' 'BOUT PISS AND SHIT, AND YOU'RE TALKIN' ABOUT SOME JAPANESE SHIT I DON'T EVEN GIVE A FUCK ABOUT"

Love me some Awesome flashes.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Dec 2, 2008)

Star Ocean 3
Chronicle of the Radia War


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 2, 2008)

Call of Duty: World at War and Gears of War 2


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Going to play some L4D


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 2, 2008)

Max Payn 2 
no money for new games


----------



## Sernion (Dec 2, 2008)

Baldur's Gate 2 and Wolf.
I never realized there was a save option in Wolf.. Makes it whole lot easier.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 2, 2008)

Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World

<33333333333333 it, and the original. =D


----------



## Kajet (Dec 2, 2008)

WoW and SL... I need to reinstall some 1P games... or actual games.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Fallout 3.  That's it.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

Mass Effect, the glitchy bitch.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 2, 2008)

Animal Crossing: City Folk.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Animal Crossing: City Folk.


 Do you really live in the city? Or can you just visit it?


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

call of duty:world at war and fable 2 
once the PC version comes out..


----------



## X (Dec 2, 2008)

tf2 for pc right now, i just beat portal.


----------



## iBurro (Dec 3, 2008)

Oblivion, and am working on beating Okami for the third time.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 3, 2008)

Subterranian Animism

I'll be able to beat it on Normal mode one of these days, but apparently, not today...


----------



## Runeaddyste (Dec 3, 2008)

mix between:
Megaman 9
Super Street fighter 2 turbo HD Remix
N+, and
Fable 2
(also, on rental, Soul Caliber 4)


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 3, 2008)

World of Warcraft.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm playing a half-elf Shapeshifter (werewolf) on Baldur's Gate 2, solo.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 3, 2008)

_Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World_ for the Wii. I'm stuck at the part at the end where Emil and Marta fight Decus and Alice, so I'm level grinding atm.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2008)

DQV, Final boss.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

Zelda: Majora's Mask, I'm at the point where you get your mirror shield, in other words the fourth "part" (my favourite tho)
stupid greedy mummies


----------



## Madness (Dec 3, 2008)

Fallout 3 and Mass Effect.


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm on Tomb Raider Underworld (a bit glitchy and buggy), the life killer caled World of Warcraft and Little Big Planet...


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 3, 2008)

Would be off to some Unreal Tournament 3 if my fuckin left forefinger wasn't fucked by that handball yesterday


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

My friend and I found a not used copy of Radiata Stories for PS2...and I am currently amusing myself with that. But...I got through one of the beginning jobs you can take solo (the one where you fight trees and a giant snake)....and later took on "Smilodon Fang." and died...and since I didn't save I lost all my data.

Anyone have any tips on what characters I can get as friends in the beginning? I've got Cosmo, and the red-neck priest...but that is it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Zelda: Majora's Mask, I'm at the point where you get your mirror shield, in other words the fourth "part" (my favourite tho)
> stupid greedy mummies



I remember that. That part was a bit annoying. What was funny is going into the castle and seeing the dancing Re-dead for the first time. That was really lulzy my first time through the game.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 3, 2008)

Tigre said:


> Currently
> 
> Lost Odyssey and Fable II



Since my parents think I just want games (I need them), I'm just still playing Tools of Destruction, some Assain's Creed. LBP, TFU and Lego. And that's all to name, I'm srs.


----------



## Aldog076 (Dec 3, 2008)

Gears of War 2 and End Wars..


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 3, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I remember that. That part was a bit annoying. What was funny is going into the castle and seeing the dancing Re-dead for the first time. That was really lulzy my first time through the game.



those zombies scare the shit out of me, even when they're dancing :\
when it's really quiet, I can hear them, the noise they make is really creepy
this is no joke, I'm really scared of them


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> those zombies scare the shit out of me, even when they're dancing :\
> when it's really quiet, I can hear them, the noise they make is really creepy
> this is no joke, I'm really scared of them



Lawl...I was that way for a long time. I'm still that way really.

The Redead are just scary...they look like humans that were skinned...and they sound they make is creepy, and the way they rape you when fail to kill them in time is creepy too. The way they gang rape is creepy.

That they all come to you en masse in certain areas if you kill one of them doesn't help.

But I've learned to deal with my fear of them in certain parts of the games...because if I do not deal with them, I cannot get past certain parts of the game. That is why I loved the options in Majora's mask...dealing with Redead became easy when you get either the Stone Mask, or the Gibdo mask.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 3, 2008)

Pokemon Leafgreen, starting with Squirtle.

Originally I started with Charmander, got bored, now I'm starting over.


----------



## xakmf (Dec 3, 2008)

i play many games. right now it's  battlefield2 (does anyone play it?) and an MMORPG called  silkroad online. it's a free online game that is quite good, just search it up it's completely free to download and play. msg me if you start playing i have characters in 2 of the server and would be happy to help anyone out.     

also i am wondering how Lost Odyssey is. msg me if you have played it im thinking of getting it.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Pokemon Leafgreen, starting with Squirtle.
> 
> Originally I started with Charmander, got bored, now I'm starting over.



Squirtle, fuck yeah \m/


----------



## scarei_crow (Dec 4, 2008)

Fallout 3, CoD5, and Megaman ZX Advent.


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Dec 4, 2008)

WoW, and sometimes some WiiWare games on my Wii, of course.


----------



## Shadow_Wolf (Dec 4, 2008)

im playing tekken dark reserrection dbz 6 on ps2 prince of perisa on pc spore and sl halo3 and so many others i lost count XP.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

A friend of mine permitted me to play Super Mario RPG on his laptop yesterday and within 75 minutes, I made it to Forest Maze. ZOOM.

I love this game so much...I had a tear while playing


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Xero, hey Xero!

Do you know about timed hits?


----------



## yak (Dec 4, 2008)

L4d, Farcry2, CounterStrike 1.6


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Forefinger healed, playing UT3.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Dec 4, 2008)

Fallout 3. it's all I've been playing for the past week or so


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Xero, hey Xero!
> 
> Do you know about timed hits?



(You bet!)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

nyoro~n


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Couter-strike source, Far Cry 2..


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 4, 2008)

Anarchy Online, Fallout 3, Project Torque, my Zeta Akita.


----------



## Dayken (Dec 4, 2008)

N, Sonic Unleashed, Geometry Wars: Galaxies.


----------



## ProgramFiles (Dec 4, 2008)

with my xbox, playing dead space...


----------



## Tycho (Dec 4, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Anarchy Online, Fallout 3, Project Torque, *my Zeta Akita.*



That's not a videogame.

...is it?


----------



## KypDurron23 (Dec 4, 2008)

Perfect World, & SW: Republic Commando


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 5, 2008)

Okami(7th playthrough)
KH2(9th playthrough....)
Rogue Galaxy(3rd playthrough.........)

Basically, I'm out of game ideas....


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 5, 2008)

TimeSplitters 3, Metroid Prime 2, Garry's mod, etc


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

Time for some L4D


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

Holy fuck, I just rolled a Ranger in NetHack and found a Wand of Wishing on the first dungeon level.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 5, 2008)

Once red-ringed 360 returns, it'll be Left 4 Dead and Fallout 3.


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

Motorstorm: Pacific Rift [PS3]
LittleBigPlanet [PS3]
Rock Band [PS3]
Baroque [Wii]
Flower, Sun and Rain [DS]
From The Abyss [DS]

Sort of on the edge of my seat until _House of The Dead: Overkill_ comes out. I also want to know if the Wii version of Taiko No Tatsujin will be out in the UK - however - I can hazard a guess:

*No.*

Looks like I'm buying me a Freeloader or something.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been playing the crud out of Zombie Master. AWESOMESAUCE SOURCE MOD

But I have also been playing Half-Life on PC. Already bought it for PS2 but couldn't pass up 98 cents for any game so...Anyway, I'll probably work on Metal Gear Solid 2 over Winter Break.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Dec 6, 2008)

On the week I was out of school, Sonic Unleashed, Mario Kart, and LittleBigPlanet

Out of the three, I liked LBP the most. It also makes me envy the fact that my parents have more systems than I do =<


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Silent Hill 4, hoping that something that happens to the main character in this game doesn't happen to me....


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 6, 2008)

GRID, and if not, Fable.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 6, 2008)

Need For Speed Undercover, Gran Turismo 4, and Grand Theft Auto Liberty City Stories.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 6, 2008)

I was playing Twilight Princess and WiiPlay the other night.


----------



## a297345 (Dec 6, 2008)

Guitar Hero: World tour.Grand Theft Auto IV....[Xbox360]
WOW.


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Silent Hill 4, hoping that something that happens to the main character in this game doesn't happen to me....


 
See..

I'm the kinda guy who would like to go to Silent Hill on a brief holiday excursion.

Yep. Just me, fresh air, a big plank of wood with a nail it it and weird grub things as big as housecats slithering their way around the walls of bizzare spinny prisons. Bring the kids ~

Anyways, somewhat keeping to the point. Not the best in the series, but still pretty interesting in places. And as usual with the SH games, bloody awesome soundtrack.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm playing _Kingdom Hearts Re:Chain of Memories_. ^^ I sold my DS, and from that, I managed to buy a used slim PS2, a memory card, and said game.

I'm stuck on the thirteenth/final floor, on Axel. x.x' He keeps kicking my ass, no matter what I do.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 6, 2008)

Freedom Force, mainly to do a playthrew so I can put it up on the YouTube.  Not sure if anyone here has heard of it though.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 6, 2008)

None, as of now. 

The last game I played was Rock Band 2 with my friends.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 6, 2008)

Lukar said:


> I'm playing _Kingdom Hearts Re:Chain of Memories_. ^^ I sold my DS, and from that, I managed to buy a used slim PS2, a memory card, and said game.
> 
> I'm stuck on the thirteenth/final floor, on Axel. x.x' He keeps kicking my ass, no matter what I do.



I still can't believe who they picked to voice the remaining Organization members.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 6, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I still can't believe who they picked to voice the remaining Organization members.



Is it worse then them picking Lance Bass to be Sephroith (I'm sure I misspelled this somewhere) in the original game?


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Freedom Force, mainly to do a playthrew so I can put it up on the YouTube. Not sure if anyone here has heard of it though.


 
PC game. About super heroes, you make 'em. It's a real time strategy.

In the seque you get to beat on some Communists, Bill.

It was OK.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 6, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Is it worse then them picking Lance Bass to be Sephroith (I'm sure I misspelled this somewhere) in the original game?



That's a definite no. They got the voice of Uryu (Bleach), Shino (Naruto), and Ken (Digimon) playing Vexen. Larxene is voiced by Wendy's mascot! = D The rest are meh...


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 6, 2008)

Laze said:


> PC game. About super heroes, you make 'em. It's a real time strategy.
> 
> In the seque you get to beat on some Communists, Bill.
> 
> It was OK.



Well, the game of course comes with its own Super Heros for the main story, fun thing is, once you make your own, you can use them in the storyline.  It makes for epic lulz watching guys like Batman and Superman running around with the game's characters.

Sorry to correct ya though, its Nazi's in the second one you beat up on due to Nuclear Winter's time traveling hijinks.



> That's a definite no. They got the voice of Uryu (Bleach), Shino (Naruto), and Ken (Digimon) playing Vexen. Larxene is voiced by Wendy's mascot! = D The rest are meh...



I loled that they got Wendy's mascot to do VO for a Kingdom Hearts game.  The odd thing about Chain of Memories, the PS2 one is it looks like the first game, but its got those card deals.  I can't ever say I've played the DS version though, so I don't know how that goes.


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> It makes for epic lulz watching guys like Batman and Superman running around with the game's characters.


 
Street Fighter characters for me, hehe ~



Ashkihyena said:


> Sorry to correct ya though, its Nazi's in the second one you beat up on due to Nuclear Winter's time traveling hijinks.


 
Fair enough, I never played the second one to be honest. As fun as the first was one in places, there were also times that it drove me up the wall. I've never really been good at real time strategy. Even if you do have roughly five characters to contol, I still spazz out. 

Correct away, it's the only way I'll learn.

May pop off the net and watch the _Hidden Bit_ from Linger In Shadows. Not exactly playing, but it has a good beat and I like playing air drums to it.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 6, 2008)

Laze said:


> Street Fighter characters for me, hehe ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL  Well, you only have to take one look at my avatar and see what characters I used, and yes, they did have Ghostbuster heros floating around.  Where'd you find Street Fighter characters at, and are they still available for download?

And unfortunately, it was only four characters you could control at one point, and yes, I still have trouble in some areas, I don't want to have to resort to using God Mode for my playthrew, but it may unfortunately come to that.


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Where'd you find Street Fighter characters at, and are they still available for download?


 
Nah, I did it in game albeit poorly using that editor. You know how you had to earn points to buy in characters you'd designed yourself? If you look hard enough you'd probably find some skins or something. 

I never knew you could do that, actually.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 6, 2008)

Laze said:


> Nah, I did it in game albeit poorly using that editor. You know how you had to earn points to buy in characters you'd designed yourself? If you look hard enough you'd probably find some skins or something.
> 
> I never knew you could do that, actually.



We'll have to see, hell, from what I noticed alot of the Freedom Force sites are long gone, especially the Marvel ones due to Marvel's interfering, which sucks.

What didn't you know about what though, that you could use custom heros in the game's storyline?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 6, 2008)

Im playing with my Wii.


----------



## Laze (Dec 6, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> What didn't you know about what though, that you could use custom heros in the game's storyline?


 
No, I didn't know that you could download extra characters and stuff from the 'net and whack it in game.

What are they, like character packs? Skins, allocated move sets, wireframes and other such lingo that makes me sounds like I know what I'm going on about ~


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> We'll have to see, hell, from what I noticed alot of the Freedom Force sites are long gone, especially the Marvel ones due to Marvel's interfering, which sucks.



Marvel gets SUPER bitchy whenever anyone makes a Marvel-character lookalike and shares it with friends (not sells, SHARES, you know, for shits-and-giggles fun).  City of Heroes was prime hunting grounds for Marvel, boy did people get grief for making a Hulk clone.  Marvel's pretty bitchy in general.  They're supposedly going to release their own MMO, partly because they're butthurt about Cryptic and NCSoft beating them to the idea of a superhero MMO.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 6, 2008)

Laze said:


> No, I didn't know that you could download extra characters and stuff from the 'net and whack it in game.
> 
> What are they, like character packs? Skins, allocated move sets, wireframes and other such lingo that makes me sounds like I know what I'm going on about ~



Something like that, usually all the shit came in a zip, rar, etc file that you had to download that most of the time usually included the stuff.  Hell, its been so long though I forgot what you had to use.

I do know that some characters like the Ghostbusters had to use their own special effects, so I know that they had those as well.



> Marvel gets SUPER bitchy whenever anyone makes a Marvel-character lookalike and shares it with friends (not sells, SHARES, you know, for shits-and-giggles fun). City of Heroes was prime hunting grounds for Marvel, boy did people get grief for making a Hulk clone. Marvel's pretty bitchy in general. They're supposedly going to release their own MMO, partly because they're butthurt about Cryptic and NCSoft beating them to the idea of a superhero MMO.



*Gives Marvel a golf clap*  That does sound about right for them though, even if people weren't selling the stuff, they still get grief about it, thanks Marvel, and yeah, I remember the big brew-ha-ha surrounding CoH and Marvel.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 6, 2008)

Laze said:


> See..
> 
> I'm the kinda guy who would like to go to Silent Hill on a brief holiday excursion.
> 
> ...


 
Lol. Yeah SH4 Isn't really the best of the series but I thought of it to be the most scariest one of the season. Best silent hill game would have to be sh2 hands down. *slams hands on desk and breaks it*.............fawk.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 7, 2008)

Anyone seen Stan Lee's Spore creature? It scared the sh*t out o' me, and made me lol.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Anyone seen Stan Lee's Spore creature? It scared the sh*t out o' me, and made me lol.



Damn, that reminds me, I need to go back to that and download all of those creatures, just hope the latest patch doesn't botch my game like it did a friend's.


----------



## Laze (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Best silent hill game would have to be sh2 hands down.


 
SH2 was awesome, granted it was the first one I actually played and I sort of got it on a whim when I first got my PS2 but dear lord did I have fun. Seriously, nothing came close to sitting in your room at stupid o'clock in the morning, headphones on, sound turned up, in the dark, face only a few inches from the screen.

And the plot was actually pretty engrossing at the time too considering, Christ, it even tackled the big boy topic of the effects of Euthanasia on second partys if you look at it one way. Then again you could also say it was a game about whacking saucy, undead nurses on the head with metal pipes until they fall over and spill their guts - and then you do it a couple hundred times and the games over and you're still pretty freaked out.

At the time, Pyramid Head was probably the best designed video game bad guy there ever was. Really simple if you think about it. Just a bloke in a rather heavy looking metal helmet mask thing. But how is it he can shift that thing about so easy? Why's he standing in all these hallways looking rather eerie? What the HELL is he doing to those mannequins? Seriously, put them down they're filthy... I really liked Pyramid Head a lot, simple because his presence was just so strong in the game. Sure there have been cool bosses, but when you actually start to feel a severe sense of dread whenever you hear something as insignificant as his giant knife being tugged about somewhere in that darkened labyrinth that has somehow developed under this prison I was so happily jogging around. 

I must warn you, I'm a bit of a fanatic when it comes to the Silent Hill series. You may have noticed... ~


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 7, 2008)

Right now I'm playing Fallout 2 Restoration mod. Fun game, can't wait to get a 360.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Laze said:


> SH2 was awesome, granted it was the first one I actually played and I sort of got it on a whim when I first got my PS2 but dear lord did I have fun. Seriously, nothing came close to sitting in your room at stupid o'clock in the morning, headphones on, sound turned up, in the dark, face only a few inches from the screen.
> 
> And the plot was actually pretty engrossing at the time too considering, Christ, it even tackled the big boy topic of the effects of Euthanasia on second partys if you look at it one way. Then again you could also say it was a game about whacking saucy, undead nurses on the head with metal pipes until they fall over and spill their guts - and then you do it a couple hundred times and the games over and you're still pretty freaked out.
> 
> ...


 
Haha, same here! Loved the series, although I only played 2, 4, and 5. I watched the other ones because, well I found it to be a bit more interesting that way. And omg, coulda swore this pic was gonna happen somtime during the game in silent hill 2


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Time to play some L4D!!!


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

I love L4D, too bad I don't has the game ._.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Time to play some L4D!!!



That reminds me of this post I saw on Kotaku.  http://kotaku.com/5103419/tourettes-guy-as-the-tank

Lot of cursing abounds though.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Dang, L4D sounds of something I need to play... Hopefully it's better than Dead Space >.>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

---Guilmon--- said:


> Dang, L4D sounds of something I need to play... Hopefully it's better than Dead Space >.>


Its an awesome game. I'll play later. Im too much into this manga to play. Trigun Maximum vol. 13 AWESOME!!! ^__^


----------



## Lukar (Dec 7, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I still can't believe who they picked to voice the remaining Organization members.



I like all of the Org. voices I've heard so far (Still need to hear Lexaeus and Zexion). Vexen is a little bit off, but just a little; Larxene is pure win. ^^ Marluxia is awesome, too. And I don't know why, but even though Axel has the same VA from KH2, he seems a bit... off. It's not the script that bothers me, he just sounds different somehow.

Wait... Her VA is from Wendy's? Awesome, but I HATE the commercials for it. -_-' IT'S NOT BETTER THAN FAST FOOD- IT *IS* FAST FOOD, YOU PIG ****ERS!!!


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

Lukar said:


> I like all of the Org. voices I've heard so far (Still need to hear Lexaeus and Zexion). Vexen is a little bit off, but just a little; Larxene is pure win. ^^ Marluxia is awesome, too. And I don't know why, but even though Axel ahs the same VA from KH2, he seems a bit... off. It's not the script that bothers me, he just sounds different somehow.
> 
> Wait... Her VA is from Wendy's? Awesome, but I HATE the commercials for it. -_-' IT'S NOT BETTER THAN FAST FOOD- IT *IS* FAST FOOD, YOU PIG ****ERS!!!



I still loled hard that they got her to do a voice over for the game, but yeah, its still fast food, pretty good though, but yeah.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 7, 2008)

You guys are awfully lazy not to be able to type out _Left For Dead_. :|


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

---Guilmon--- said:


> Dang, L4D sounds of something I need to play... Hopefully it's better than Dead Space >.>


 I don't think L4D beats dead space (or even comes close >.> ) Trust me, if you played dead space you would know that you can't compare the two . Left 4 dead is still pretty awesome though, I mean, nothing beats the satisfaction you get from mowing down a legion of zombies.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I don't think L4D beats dead space (or even comes close >.> ) Trust me, if you played dead space you would know that you can't compare the two . Left 4 dead is still pretty awesome though, I mean, nothing beats the satisfaction you get from mowing down a legion of zombies.



Don't you actually get to be a zombie in that?  If so, about time since theres not enough games that let you actually play as the zombies.



> I mean, nothing beats the satisfaction you get from mowing down a legion of zombies



Ah Dead Rising, how I need to pop you back into the 360.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Don't you actually get to be a zombie in that? If so, about time since theres not enough games that let you actually play as the zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Dead Rising, how I need to pop you back into the 360.


 
Brain bread (mod for half-life) also allows you to be a zombie to when you die, its just that you move a little slow and its not that great >.>. Sierra seems to be the only gaming company to contrabute towards "you can be zombie" games.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Brain bread (mod for half-life) also allows you to be a zombie to when you die, its just that you move a little slow and its not that great >.>. Sierra seems to be the only gaming company to contrabute towards "you can be zombie" games.



Yeah, there definitly needs to be more games where you can actually play as the zombies instead of just killing them.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 7, 2008)

In Re:CoM, I just got to Marluxia/the final boss. ^^ I'm either level 55 or level 56, I can't remember.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 7, 2008)

Fusion Fall

It's actually not too bad. It's fairly easy to figure out how to play, has a world to help you get to a decent level before sending you into the actual world, and like Smash Bros, the main selling point is working with your favorite cartoon heroes.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Yeah, there definitly needs to be more games where you can actually play as the zombies instead of just killing them.


 
If you like being the melee side that goes against the guys with the big guns, I suggest trying Natural Selection (A Half-life 1 mod). That game was tons of fun because, well the aliens were just so unique. In fact both sides were, marines got smexy looking heavy armor or a nice jet pack for their final level and aliens got 5 different forms to choose from. Hope they make it source.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 7, 2008)

Twilight Princess.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 7, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Fusion Fall
> 
> It's actually not too bad. It's fairly easy to figure out how to play, has a world to help you get to a decent level before sending you into the actual world, and like Smash Bros, the main selling point is working with your favorite cartoon heroes.



What can you all do in that game?  Does it benefit the fur community by having alternate races?


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 8, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Fusion Fall
> 
> It's actually not too bad. It's fairly easy to figure out how to play, has a world to help you get to a decent level before sending you into the actual world, and like Smash Bros, the main selling point is working with your favorite cartoon heroes.



Isn't that where they made Dexter look like a girl?  Lol, did they include Scooby-Doo in there anywhere like I thought that they were going to and if so, did they anime'd him up?



> If you like being the melee side that goes against the guys with the big guns, I suggest trying Natural Selection (A Half-life 1 mod). That game was tons of fun because, well the aliens were just so unique. In fact both sides were, marines got smexy looking heavy armor or a nice jet pack for their final level and aliens got 5 different forms to choose from. Hope they make it source.



I'd have to reinstall the HL, but that sounds good, especially since I'm more melee then anything and just like going in and beating the tar out of anything that moves.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 8, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Isn't that where they made Dexter look like a girl?  Lol, did they include Scooby-Doo in there anywhere like I thought that they were going to and if so, did they anime'd him up?


From what I can tell they are only using Cartoon Network originals for it. Besides, going by the ages of most people here Scooby Doo, Bugs Bunny, and all those other people are from a generation ago. These are all our generations' cartoon heroes (the only relatively new ones included being Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends and Camp Lazlo, latter of which seems to be represented only by location right now...).

Characters still all act the same they did before, though. They also seem to have the same VAs (which is good, because I couldn't imagine anyone else making a good Mojo Jojo...).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Finished playing Brawl. I might go play Left for Dead. (<- Happy David?)


----------



## Lukar (Dec 8, 2008)

Still playing Re:CoM, lol. Not sure if I've said this before, but I'm on the last floor, and can't beat Marluxia. x.x' Eh, I'll just keep leveling up until I can pwn him.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 8, 2008)

Finally got DKC2 on the VC, so I'm playing the heck out of that.

Also still clearing Classic/All Star modes on Brawl.  The downside about having so many characters is that it takes so damn long to complete.

It's not necessarily a bad thing, but it becomes a bit boring quickly.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 8, 2008)

Just gone past a 24-FALLOUTTHREE-Session with a bud of mine...Fuckin awesome, we just blew up the enclave :O


----------



## Kyra (Dec 8, 2008)

a mix between new tomb raider and smackdown vs raw 2009
wooo for my lil furry wrestler woo comes in to dr reanimators move your dead bones


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm currently playing an old classic called Bubble Shooter. I made it in the hall of fame for my high score.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 8, 2008)

Fallout three.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 8, 2008)

Kyra said:


> a mix between new tomb raider and smackdown vs raw 2009
> wooo for my lil furry wrestler woo comes in to dr reanimators move your dead bones



Its to bad the Smackdown series doesn't have any good furry parts though.


----------



## Laze (Dec 8, 2008)

Prey The Stars for the DS. Pretty sure it's also known as Gabu Gabu Panic.

I like this game a lot; it's like PacMan meet Katamari Damacy. Shame that the difficulty has a nasty habit of spiking every once and a while and catching you unaware.

Fancy just curling up on my computer chair with some music blaring and chomping down on some buildings, you know how it is ~


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm playing Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2. I have Time. I'm close to beating Primal Dialga.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 8, 2008)

JoshiYoshi said:


> I'm playing Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2. I have Time. I'm close to beating Primal Dialga.



I love that game, I've beat both stories to it, now I'm just going back trying to recruit the Pokemon that I don't have.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

well...:for PS2:
Ar tonellico 
Persona 3 
Digimon 4
Kingdom Hearts 2
Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock
Dragon Quest VII : Journey of the Cursed King
Resident Evil 4
Tales of the Abyss
and others...and for Gameboy :
pokemon gold version
pokemon crystal version
mario tennis
dragon warrior (dragon quest)
dragon warrior 2 (dragon quest 2)
...the GB games ...im playing them on an emulator that a friend gave me for my phone so ...thats all =P


----------



## sdm42393 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sonic Unleashed (Wii)
:3


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> I love that game, I've beat both stories to it, now I'm just going back trying to recruit the Pokemon that I don't have.


 
Really? Cool...and I just got pwned by Primal Dialga's Roar of Time. So close to beating him, too...


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

JoshiYoshi said:


> I'm playing Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2. I have Time. I'm close to beating Primal Dialga.


 I never played the Mystery dungeon series because I thought it strayed too far away from the original idea of pokemon. I've stayed primarily with with the trainer games only. Are the dungeon series games really all that good or do you think it wouldn't be my cup of tea?


----------



## Lukar (Dec 8, 2008)

I just beat Sora's Story in Kingdom Hearts Re:Chain of Memories awhile ago. ^^ In Reverse/Rebirth mode (Riku's Story), I've beaten Hollow Bastion and Traverse Town.


----------



## Vore Writer (Dec 8, 2008)

Oblivion: The Elder Scrolls. Damn that game is addicting.


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I never played the Mystery dungeon series because I thought it strayed too far away from the original idea of pokemon. I've stayed primarily with with the trainer games only. Are the dungeon series games really all that good or do you think it wouldn't be my cup of tea?


 
I think they're pretty good. I mean, it's got action and drama in it. 'specially the 2nd dungeon series. But I'm just saying that from my point of view. It's your choice to play 'em or not.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

JoshiYoshi said:


> I think they're pretty good. I mean, it's got action and drama in it. 'specially the 2nd dungeon series. But I'm just saying that from my point of view. It's your choice to play 'em or not.


Hmmm. I may try it out, but I'm still not sure. Right now I'm busy with Chrono Trigger DS. That game brings back so many good memories of the good old days.


----------



## Loken (Dec 9, 2008)

Mostly Left for dead and fallout 3.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 9, 2008)

Fallout 3. The 'Railway rifle' is my favourite gun at the moment. BLAM! Chooo choooo!


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

koppnik said:


> Fallout 3. The 'Railway rifle' is my favourite gun at the moment. BLAM! Chooo choooo!


My favorite atm is the 'rock-it'.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 9, 2008)

Finished MP3 last night. I have to say, I found Dark Samus/AU 313 to be a lot easier than some of the other earlier bosses in the game.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

Just finished play Left 4 Dead. @,@


----------



## AlexX (Dec 9, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine

I'm starting to see the appeal people see in these MMORPGs...


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 9, 2008)

JoshiYoshi said:


> Really? Cool...and I just got pwned by Primal Dialga's Roar of Time. So close to beating him, too...



Yeah, that shit is hard to get past, that's usually why I kept trying to put him to sleep with sleep seeds and such.



> I never played the Mystery dungeon series because I thought it strayed too far away from the original idea of pokemon. I've stayed primarily with with the trainer games only. Are the dungeon series games really all that good or do you think it wouldn't be my cup of tea?



I friggen love them myself, any game where you actually get to be the Pokemon is alright with me.

As for Fallout 3, yeah, I'll pass, especially since all the versions got censored, thanks Australia, and yes, I know it was just a name change, but that's still somewhat censoring to me.


----------



## mattprower08 (Dec 9, 2008)

i was playing Ninja Gaiden sigma at the weekend, thinking about playing it some more, since i've gotten further than when i played it the first time


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 9, 2008)

Monster Hunter Freedom 2.


----------



## Laze (Dec 9, 2008)

Horrorshow said:


> Monster Hunter Freedom 2.


 
I tried to play this game. I really did...

But I soon lost patience, I'm unsure as to why. I just couldn't gel with it. Mainly because I actually sucked a fat one at it. I may have gone around the game in totally the wrong mindset which was basically kill pretty much anything that I actually came across, so by the time I actually got to whatever it was I was supposed to be killing, my character would literally have to stick his giant two handed sword in the ground, lean up on it and ask very kindly if he could _"...have a moment as I'm knackered". _

Then he'd get eaten and my PSP would get tossed across the room.

I really didn't get it.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

Too many games to say, 64, gamecube, playstation2, and Wii games. busy little gamer.


----------



## Rayne (Dec 9, 2008)

ArmA, EVE, Homeworld 2, Left 4 Dead, etc, etc.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Right now I'm playing WoW, Halo 3, and Mirror's Edge. GH III is thrown into there sometimes, but almost never.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2008)

Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon

Pokemon Ruby/Emerald


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 9, 2008)

Animal Crossing: City Folk.

Rented Sonic Unleashed and Smackdown Vs Raw 2009 from Blockbuster. Glad I rented first. Sonic is bleh, and SVR is so-so.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Animal Crossing: City Folk.
> 
> Rented Sonic Unleashed and Smackdown Vs Raw 2009 from Blockbuster. Glad I rented first. Sonic is bleh, and SVR is so-so.



Animal Crossing any fun?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 9, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Animal Crossing any fun?



Yesh.


----------



## Willis Ax (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been playing Animal Crossing Wild World cause I'm poor and don't have a Wii.

I've also been playing Pokemon Ruby. Age of empires and Legend of dragoon but not lately. Same with Radiata Stories.

I've really been meaning to get ahold of Digital Devil Saga though.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2008)

Willis Ax said:


> I've been playing Animal Crossing Wild World cause I'm poor and don't have a Wii.
> 
> I've also been playing Pokemon Ruby. Age of empires and Legend of dragoon but not lately. Same with Radiata Stories.
> 
> I've really been meaning to get ahold of Digital Devil Saga though.



You don't count.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 9, 2008)

Willis Ax said:


> I've been playing Animal Crossing Wild World cause I'm poor and don't have a Wii.



If you ever do get a Wii, and AC: CF, you can migrate your character (and catalog!) from Wild World to City Folk.


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 9, 2008)

Planning to re-attempt Legend of Spyro: The Eternal Night after I do the first.


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 9, 2008)

Playing Sonic Rush. Trying to beat the boss in Final Zone.


----------



## Horrorshow (Dec 10, 2008)

Laze said:


> I tried to play this game. I really did...
> 
> But I soon lost patience, I'm unsure as to why. I just couldn't gel with it. Mainly because I actually sucked a fat one at it. I may have gone around the game in totally the wrong mindset which was basically kill pretty much anything that I actually came across, so by the time I actually got to whatever it was I was supposed to be killing, my character would literally have to stick his giant two handed sword in the ground, lean up on it and ask very kindly if he could _"...have a moment as I'm knackered". _
> 
> ...



It's one of those elitist games, apparently. Very Japanese, very skill based.

My friend got me hooked again after not playing for a while, and it was soooo bad getting back into the flow of things on my own. It's really worth it in multiplayer.


----------



## nachoboy (Dec 10, 2008)

i am currently playing pokemon diamond and legend of zelda: majora's mask.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Laze said:


> I tried to play this game. I really did...
> 
> But I soon lost patience, I'm unsure as to why. I just couldn't gel with it. Mainly because I actually sucked a fat one at it. I may have gone around the game in totally the wrong mindset which was basically kill pretty much anything that I actually came across, so by the time I actually got to whatever it was I was supposed to be killing, my character would literally have to stick his giant two handed sword in the ground, lean up on it and ask very kindly if he could _"...have a moment as I'm knackered". _
> 
> ...


haha , you had a bad experience =P...i finished kingdom hearts 2 and now i started playing monster hunter (the 1st one for ps2) , i have to admit , its a good game XD...but ever since i "accidentally" overwrited my data of the best hunter i had with the same AFTER selling everything (i was checking all the equipments XD since i wanted to look for omething new ) and i lost everything , T_t..but maybe i will start it again XD...im still thinking =P


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 10, 2008)

Once again, I cleared DKC 2 with 102%.  Now, I finally started Zelda: Wind Waker's second quest for the first time.  I'm familiar with the differences between it and the first, but I guess I'm not used to seeing Link without his trademark green tunic.  XD

Just cleared the first dungeon with Tingle, too.  The Tingle Tuner's pretty awesome!  ^_^


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 10, 2008)

Wario Land: Shake It!

A little over halfway through now.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

VVhiteWolf said:


> Right now I'm playing WoW, *Halo 3*, and Mirror's Edge. GH III is thrown into there sometimes, but almost never.



Just beat all the levels on legendary, only 2 gave me a problem but the rest was fairly easy. Head shots ftw!


----------



## Jelly (Dec 10, 2008)

Mostly Civ IV.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 10, 2008)

geting my but kicked by 5 year olds on call of duty 4 
dam brat with his sniper rifle


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> geting my but kicked by 5 year olds on call of duty 4
> dam brat with his sniper rifle



lol I hate snipers.


----------



## Kero (Dec 11, 2008)

Final Fantasy XI, Eternal Sonata (PS3), Mega Man 9.

<3 <3 <3 all around on those three right now.


----------



## Laze (Dec 11, 2008)

Started playing a little _Lost Planet: Extreme Condition _after from getting in from work. Killed a boss, had a bit of dinner and fell onto the internet.

That was hours ago and I feel somewhat bad now T_T


----------



## Tycho (Dec 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> If you ever do get a Wii, and AC: CF, you can migrate your character (and catalog!) from Wild World to City Folk.



I'm becoming more and more sorely tempted to get a Wii...

I wonder if they have improved fishing from WW to CF to take advantage of the Wiimote? Wiimote doesn't have force feedback, though, so actually "feeling" a hit on your fishing line isn't going to happen... 

And bug catching hopefully makes creative use of the Wiimote...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 11, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'm becoming more and more sorely tempted to get a Wii...
> 
> I wonder if they have improved fishing from WW to CF to take advantage of the Wiimote? Wiimote doesn't have force feedback, though, so actually "feeling" a hit on your fishing line isn't going to happen...
> 
> And bug catching hopefully makes creative use of the Wiimote...



The Wiimote vibrates when the fish bites, and you can either swing the Wiimote to "fish", or you can just use the A button.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

online..........vanguard saga of hero's
otherwise, one of the ww2 grand stragity games...


but right now...civ 3  thats about all this stinking sony vaio will push.  can not wait to get my gaming rig unpacked and redo the liquid cooling on it so i can crank up some of the new games that have come out in the last 6/8 months.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> The Wiimote vibrates when the fish bites, and you can either swing the Wiimote to "fish", or you can just use the A button.



 YAY

Yeah, I like fishing.  Gotta catch 'em all, then museum 'em and sell 'em.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 11, 2008)

Re:CoM has gotten a tad bit boring, so I'm borrowing KH2 from my friend Tara over the weekend. ^^


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 12, 2008)

Today, I beat Brute Force.

I also beat all of the missions in Burnout: Revenge.  I need to finish getting all of the stars and unlocking cars.


----------



## Laze (Dec 12, 2008)

Played a bit of Dead Space. Already finished it I'm just slogging away through a couple more times to see if I can get myself some more Playstation Trophies. An excuse to pad out that re-playability factor. Plus, I'm mucking about with the guns I never really bothered with first time around. So far, I like all the weapons in the game apart from the Flamethrower which just seems a bit pants. 

I could use The Ripper and the Contact Beam until the cows came home...

It's hardly a brilliant horror game, but I'm a fan of game with horrific, undead beasties in so I enjoy it by default. Granted it is pretty much John Carpenter's The Thing, event Horizon and Resident Evil 4 all mishmashed together by EA in an attempt to be different. But at least they had a go ~


----------



## Lukar (Dec 12, 2008)

Finally got around to beating Halloween Town in Reverse/Rebirth, lol. Now I have Atlantica, Destiny Islands, Twilight Town, and Castle Oblivion left. x3

Also, I may be getting either Kingdom Hearts II, Final Fantasy X, or Final Fantasy XII tomorrow. ^^ Which one should I get?

EDIT: Finally got around to beating Reverse/Rebirth today, lol. Now, in Sora's Story, I've obtained all of the Organization XIII cards, and only need to use the Key to Rewards in Castle Oblivion. I need to find some green map cards to use that AREN'T 0-value. T.T


----------



## Laze (Dec 15, 2008)

After discovering from a friend that you can infact play older playstation games via the 40GB PS3 I think I may have myself a bit of a _Silent Hill_, _Resident Evil 2_ and _JoJo's Bizarre Adventure_ session tonight.

Also played a little more Dead Space today. Got the day off work, not much else better to do. Just about to go hurt the Leviathan in the face. A rather fun boss actually, even if it is a little on the easy side.


----------

